# Is your significant other also into mantids?



## -MK- (Aug 12, 2009)

If so, did you meet by way of something mantid-related, or did one of you get the other into the hobby?

If not, does he/she think it's a bit odd to play with bugs?


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2009)

Not really. She tolerates my hobbies.


----------



## revmdn (Aug 12, 2009)

No, she hates bugs. She has gotten to tolerate the mantids though.


----------



## ismart (Aug 12, 2009)

revmdn said:


> No, she hates bugs. She has gotten to tolerate the mantids though.


+1

Mines the same way.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 12, 2009)

revmdn said:


> No, she hates bugs. She has gotten to tolerate the mantids though.


+2

(Note: Replace "she" with "he."  )

My husband could care less... but tolerates them. I've stopped trying to show him all my interesting mantids or happenings (hatchings, moltings, etc.)... because he grudgingly gets dragged comes to look, says "cool" in a bored voice, and is relieved he can then go about his former business.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes she loves mantids and is the one who got me interested in them. We feed them and water them together - mostly.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 12, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Yes she loves mantids and is the one who got me interested in them. We feed them and water them together - mostly.


I'm jealous....


----------



## Opivy (Aug 12, 2009)

haha, quite the opposite. She liked my mantis when I first got it, and even called it "Cute". But now that it's getting bigger she's scared


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Its sad to say my wife started me back on this road, 1st the Reptiles then came the Roaches as food for rep, then I found mantidfforum through Peter "now my wife wasn't to happy with me buying mantids @ 1st but when she seen the cute little ghost then she was hooked" so in a round about way I blame her for geting me hooked again "I blame her I tell you Ha ha".[/SIZE]

Oh ya she duzn't do anything with the roaches, but she holds the mantids.


----------



## kamakiri (Aug 12, 2009)

My wife is okay with them, mostly concerened with any mess I make or any feeder escapees that roam free...

She has taken some of my mantises to show her co-workers...and she always makes me show any friends or guests that come over. At least she's not ashamed that I have this hobby!


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 13, 2009)

id have to say that my GF is the same way as kamakiri lol, she loves them, and cries when one dies, shows um off when people visit. she helps with packing and such. one beef is she does not want to hold them lol LOL


----------



## Peter Clausen (Aug 13, 2009)

Here's my wife, Roxanne, catching bugs with me in Arizona a few weeks ago. Click HQ on the player to watch it in "High Quality". I need to upgrade the camera, but come with us for a few moments and check out the first of several vids. I shot on bug collecting in Arizona. Other videos will follow soon:


----------



## jameslongo (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm with Arkanis &amp; ArkBlue. Olga resurrected my interest in entomology &amp; started me on mantids. She's a fun girl


----------



## Giosan (Aug 13, 2009)

Giorgio and I both grew into keeping bugs  Our interests match 9 out of 10 times!


----------



## Eldur (Aug 14, 2009)

My fiance likes bugs too, we both like to photograph them and read about them so when I suggested we got mantises he couln´t say no.  

He also helps me mist them and feed them many times and is willing to make our spare room in to kind of a bugroom :-D and make me some cool enclosures for me there, but for now I make the plastic once. He also likes to show our friends the mantids and likes to watch them. But he is not so keen on having meal worms and such in the house, is afraid that it will get loose, so he tolerates that for me  

We have so many similar hobbies, like someone else said here, 9 out of 10 we both like ^_^


----------

